# Smoking Almonds... Question



## ncarter84 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm wanting to do 4 different kinds tomorrow...

I have a Sweet/Spicy Mix, Honey/Bourbon and Sweet... I also just want to do plain ole Smoked Almonds... 

For the plain ones... Do I need to do anything to them other than throw them in a pan and smoke them?

Hopefully this isn't to late in the gate...

Thanks Much!
Nick


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 26, 2013)

A friend of mine made these from the thread below and they were really really good! They were from Todd Johnson and I'm going to to make some around Christmas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120442/smoked-mixed-nuts


----------



## ncarter84 (Oct 26, 2013)

While those look great... 

I'm just looking for a straight smoked almond... No spice, no nothing.. Just smoke!

I'm thinking about trying to my hand at making some smoked almond butter..... ;)


----------



## marasi (Oct 30, 2013)

A friend of mine made these from the thread below and they were really really good! They were from Todd Johnson and I'm going to to make some around Christmas.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 30, 2013)

For straight smoked almonds I just put them into the smoker and let them go. I've tried hot smoking them and cold smoking and both ways seem to work.

For the hot and spicy nuts this is by far my favorite recipe:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts


----------



## goingcamping (Oct 30, 2013)

I've made straight smoked almonds!

I use 2 TBS of EVOO, 2TBS of sea salt with 4 lbs of almonds. Let em sit for few hours then smoke for about ~3 hours @ 225*F. I spread 'em out pretty thin on the trays (18" x 24") and stir 'em every 1/2 hour. I also use bacon flavored or Hickory salt (in lieu of sea salt) to enhance the smokiness, YMMV!

Good Luck and Happy Smokin'

~Brett


----------



## marasi (Nov 2, 2013)

marasi said:


> A friend of mine made these from the thread below and they were really really good! They were from Todd Johnson and I'm going to to make some around Christmas.
> 
> St. Petersburg gym


----------

